# Taking medications through Customs



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi girls,
do you know if I can buy my medications from the UK and take them with me on the plane  out of the country ?
I will be grateful for any responce or idea where I can check about it.

Thanks you!

Teo


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi there

I have never had a problem taking drugs out of the country and have done it several times. I notice you have had treatment at Bourn Hall.  The pharmacist lady there can then give you a special customs form for you if you want. I did this once but haven't bothered since as I have never had any hassle.

Good luck Crusoe
xxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Teo

I think the only time it would be an issue is if it is banne dor control drug in the country you are going to. For example - codine is illegal in some countries (not that you are going to be taking that for ivf!) As long as the drugs are packaged and you have a prescription for them there should be no problem - the same when coming back into the UK.

One thing that is restricted are needles in your hand baggage unless you have to take your medication during the flight. I think under these circumstances they have to be given to airline staff.

Helen
x


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Hiya,
just wondering if any of you had any trouble with getting the drugs on a foreign prescription?


----------

